

Animated ASCII Mandelbrot in codegolfed haskell - yogsototh
http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/3105/generate-a-mandelbrot-fractal/3124#3124

======
yogsototh
I also made an explanation blog entry [^1].

[^1]: <http://yannesposito.com/Scratch/en/blog/Haskell-Mandelbrot/>

